

Mac hackers: can I have a copy of your .pbxproj files? - icodestuff

Hi all,<p>I'm working on an Xcode project editing framework, which can be found here: https://github.com/danhd123/XcodeProjectEditor<p>The framework is in decent shape - after a bunch of work last night, it doesn't leak all over the place in a non-GC environment, and I've got it parsing every project file on my system. Key word: "my" system. I need other .pbxproj files (or the .xcodeproj) to make sure there's nothing else I need to implement. The stranger your build process, the more targets you have, the better. Feel free to anonymize the file by stripping out the filenames, although in the PBXFileReferences, I do ask that you try to keep the filenames unique; it makes validation easier.<p>In the near future I'm looking into a couple of things: first and most importantly, methods to allow actual editing; right now it's pretty much just a parser (though it can write out too). Second, I'm looking into creating the classes and methods dynamically at runtime, as the parser encounters each one. There are promising preliminary results for some classes, the ones without references to others.<p>But first I need to make parsing as solid as humanly possible, and to do that I need more variety of project files than I've got currently.<p>Also, if you check it out and decide you want to contribute, that's awesome too.
======
makecheck
If you just want a wide sample, I suggest searching open source projects.

For example, Google Code Search:
[http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=.xcodep...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=.xcodeproj&sbtn=Search)

------
icodestuff
As for how to submit .pbxproj files, either send me a message on github
containing the .pbxproj contents, link to a gist with the contents, or post a
link I can download it from in the comments here.

Thanks.

